

On MBA's - uuilly
http://ghostwriter.posterous.com/on-mbas

======
pclark
Quite a good analogy (special forces) although maybe a little stroking self ;)

It's probably worth mentioning the "T" skill set where startup employees _can_
do lots of tasks very well, and also dive deep in a specific skill.

------
jmm
The debt that MBAs leave school with, and the peer push towards making it big
(the finance crowd) create guys are just too singularly focused on the
financial aspects of a situation, whereas many developers are happy to simply
be working on a cool or interesting problem. Personalities can also be totally
in conflict as the author mentions (I certainly wouldn't want to spend
considerable time with the MBAs he describes), which can be a pretty terrible
recipe for a startup "team."

I wonder if the higher ranked entrepreneurial MBA programs are better at
producing more palatable characters for startups.

------
portman
The plural of MBA is "MBAs". Adding the apostrophe makes it possessive, not
plural.

Grammar police out!

~~~
paulgb
I prefer the apostrophe-free version myself, but for what it's worth,
apostrophes for plural acronyms seem to be fairly accepted. Here's an example
from an nytimes blog:
[http://www.nytimes.com/adx/bin/adx_click.html?type=goto&...](http://www.nytimes.com/adx/bin/adx_click.html?type=goto&opzn&page=blog.nytimes.com/freakonomics&pos=Bar1&sn2=4c064693/12cbd2ee&sn1=830c3a64/99f17898&camp=nyt2010-circ-
tr-
bar1_international_366RU&ad=093009-TR_bar1_366RU&goto=http%3A%2F%2Ftimesreader%2Enytimes%2Ecom%2Ftimesreader%2Findex%2Ehtml%3FcampaignId%3D366RU)

Grammar public defense attorney out :-)

